
Uber CEO Shielded from Stock Drop by Options Repricing - emilepetrone
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/uber-ceo-shielded-from-stock-drop-by-options-repricing
======
emilepetrone
"The exercise price of Mr. Khosrowshahi’s options was lowered to $33.65 per
share by the company early last year, eight months after they were issued at
$41.65. Such repricings have become rare at public companies due to fierce
opposition from investor advisory firms and other investor groups. The
repricing, which was disclosed in a regulatory filing but hasn’t previously
been reported, could cause some investors to view Uber’s board more
skeptically, said an investor group."

